# pics of quwhees widebody wanted



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*Need Pics Of Quwhees Widebody Kit*

hey can anyone having pics of the quwhees widebody kit post pics, theres only a few available online maybe you guys have more thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

hey can anyone having pics of the quwhees widebody kit post pics, theres only a few available online maybe you guys have more thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*quwhees widebody pics*

hey can anyone having pics of the quwhees widebody kit post pics, theres only a few available online maybe you guys have more thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do a search.. there are alot of it on the boards.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

u must need these pics real bad cause this is the 3 time ive seen this posted!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please watch the topic area you are posting in.... (moved to cosmetics section from NPM section)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

how many fucking times do you have to ask this? 
I have counted 3 times now... in just the Cosmetic Mods/Show Forum!!

Just once... otherwise SEARCH man.... its not that hard


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You have just made me spend a fair amount of time merging your _three identical threads_ into one. Don't crosspost, don't multiple-post. It's not that hard.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2403713951&category=6766

Try that on for size SUCKA...

And next time I wont be so nice and I'll rub my nut sack on your face BIATCH


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

hmmm those are the pics i didnt wanna see, i want different pics, as for the people who complained about my posts, its kinda pathetic that u find u have to reply to it, i asked for pics not ur useless opinions on how someone should post a topic. as for the nutsack remark, are u retarded, that was just dumb.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's 1:00 in the morning and I've had a shitty day. I don't want this to go any further.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*^*

LOL


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

when did this board turn into club si
someone should talk to dryboy


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

not locked


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beemdubya said:


> *hmmm those are the pics i didnt wanna see, i want different pics, as for the people who complained about my posts, its kinda pathetic that u find u have to reply to it, i asked for pics not ur useless opinions on how someone should post a topic. as for the nutsack remark, are u retarded, that was just dumb. *


what pix are you lookin for? if those pix arent the ones u want 2 see then what pix do u want 2 see. be more detailed.

and oh the time u waste postin 3 mutiple and identical threads in diff area can get ur search done already.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *not locked  *


Dammit.

Alright.

If this becomes productive in the next 24 hours, I'll let it live. Otherwise...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *when did this board turn into club si
> someone should talk to dryboy *


your right, teabagging should be a crime... I appologize

you asked for pics of that kit installed on our cars. I was just trying to help out by giving a picture of it installed on any car. Hate to say it but it'll be the same kit wether its on mine or that guys so why do you need more than one pic of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

i need more pics cause the angles those pics were taken kinda suck and do the car/kit no justice. i dont care if its the smae car or not i just wanted to see better angles, those 4 pics are the only i could find in searches on here and on hte internet in general thats all...


----------

